# Which lens: 28-135mm or 55-250mm?



## fabricstacker (Jan 10, 2010)

I own a Canon XSi camera. I am looking at getting a telephoto zoom lens. I want to take pictures of a mountain range about 30 to 50 miles away and have the picture look very close. I have been looking at the Canon 28-135mm ($600) and the Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS ($250). Which one will give me what I want? I do not have a lot of money to spend.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2010)

250 mm will get you closer looking than 135 mm.

But, I think you'll still be disappointed even at 250 mm. 

But, that's a lot of moving atmosphere. Mountains 30 miles away won't look sharp no matter how good the lens. There's just to much moving atmosphere, smoke, dust, car exhaust, etc between the subject and the lens.


----------



## iskoos (Jan 12, 2010)

28-135 is an EF lens with USM focus is much better than the 55-250mm EF-S lens. You can see it on the price!.. Though the 55-250 will give you better zoom for sure. Actually that EF-S lens will work like 400mm zoom lense on your camera. It is a pretty good zoom but what KmH says holds true unfortunately.

If you have a limited budget, look for Canon EF-S lenses or known aftermarket ones. EF ones will suck your money...


----------



## Garbz (Jan 13, 2010)

Something to also bear in mind is that the 28-135 doesn't make a very good wide angle lens on a APS DSLR. It works well on full frame cameras, but I myself am very unsatisfied with having a lens that is limited to 28mm on the wide side. It's about 10mm short of being truly useful walkaround lens. 

I say get a telephoto and later (if you don't already) get a wide angle. Don't get a halfassed not quite wide enough 28mm to a not quite tele enough 135mm.

Note: This post is full of entirely personal preference and opinion. YMMV


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 13, 2010)

Garbz said:


> ...having a lens that is limited to 28mm on the wide side. It's about 10mm short of being truly useful walkaround lens.



I agree.  I have the sigma 18-200 on my T1i and if I didn't have that extra 10mm, I would feel limited on that type of sensor.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 13, 2010)

Go for the 55-250... I've got one on my XSi and it does a pretty good job for the price.

I get nice shots of moving aircraft from a distance with it on the regular.


----------

